# bautizados en



## BishopSaul

[FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]Hola, me gustaría saber a lo que se refiere el idioma cuando cita:[/FONT]
[FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]bautizados en [/FONT]
[FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]Muchas Gracias por su atención [/FONT]
[FONT=Mom´sTypewriter][/FONT] 
[FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]y todos fueron bautizados en Mois[/FONT]é[FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]s, por la nube y el mar ( al cruzar el Mar Rojo )   [/FONT]
[FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]y todos en la nube y en el mar fueron bautizados en Mois[/FONT]é[FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]s ( Al cruzar el Mar Rojo )[/FONT]
[FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]bautizados en[/FONT][FONT=Mom´sTypewriter] Cristo Jes[/FONT]ú[FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]s ( Cuando Juan llevó  a cabo el bautismo de Jesús de Nazareth en el Río Jordán ) [/FONT]


----------



## 0scar

[FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]bautizados en[/FONT][FONT=Mom´sTypewriter] Cristo Jes[/FONT]ú[FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]s ( Cuando Juan llevó a cabo el bautismo de Jesús de Nazareth en el Río Jordán ) [/FONT]

San Juan Bautista bautizó *a* Cristo, no *en* Cristo.


----------



## BishopSaul

Hey, Oscar, el problema sigue en pié:

¿ Qué quiere decir en nuestro idioma BAUTIZADOS EN CRISTO ?

Gracias por tu esfuerzo

Saúl


----------



## 0scar

Supongo que quiere decir "bautizado en [nombre] de Cristo".
Pero este tema es religioso. No de idioma. No es de este foro.
Habría que preguntar en un foro de religión.

Lo que significa bautizar y bautismo está en el RAE.


----------



## CARIELOS

Hola Saul:

Yo lo entendería así:
*Bautizados en Cristo*: son las personas bautizadas que son pertenecientes o se dicen practicantes de la fé cristiana.

No había visto o escuchado esa expresión con otro nombre como lo indicas: "_Bautizados en Moisés_". Esa última expresión pueder ser o español antiguo o un posible error de traducción, de las múltiples que se le han hacho a la Biblia

Esperemos más comentarios.
Cordial saludo


----------



## Juan Miguel González

0scar said:


> Supongo que quiere decir "bautizado en [nombre] de Cristo".
> Pero este tema es religioso. No de idioma. No es de este foro.
> Habría que preguntar en un foro de religión.
> 
> Lo que significa bautizar y bautismo está en el RAE.


 
Yo creo que es totalmente válido preguntar por qué en estos casos se usa la preposición "en". 

Bautizados en Cristo (al igual que hermanos en Cristo) significa que con el bautizo se adquiere un nivel de pertenencia a un grupo, en este caso la iglesia que metafóricamente representa a Cristo en la tierra.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Creo que bautizar viene de sumergirse, empaparse. Y a estos dos verbos la preposición *en* les viene muy bien.


----------



## 0scar

Y yo opino lo contrario. ¿Y ahora?


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Pues ahora nada, porque sólo los moderadores realmente pueden opinar si un tema es pertinente o no en el foro.


----------



## Yuturna

Hola,

Se suele decir también "bautizar en la fe de Cristo". El bautismo convierte al bautizado en seguidor de una fe y, por tanto, sí tenía sentido decir "bautizado en Moisés" puesto que, en aquel entonces, Moisés era el profeta que anunciaba la fe cristiana.


----------



## piraña utria

BishopSaul said:


> [FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]Hola, me gustaría saber a lo que se refiere el idioma cuando cita:[/FONT]
> [FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]bautizados en [/FONT]
> [FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]Muchas Gracias por su atención [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]y todos fueron bautizados en Mois[/FONT]é[FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]s, por la nube y el mar ( al cruzar el Mar Rojo )   [/FONT]
> [FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]y todos en la nube y en el mar fueron bautizados en Mois[/FONT]é[FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]s ( Al cruzar el Mar Rojo )[/FONT]
> [FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]bautizados en[/FONT][FONT=Mom´sTypewriter] Cristo Jes[/FONT]ú[FONT=Mom´sTypewriter]s ( Cuando Juan llevó  a cabo el bautismo de Jesús de Nazareth en el Río Jordán ) [/FONT]



Hola.

Me parece una metáfora para "aceptación de los israelitas a la prédica de Moisés".

Saludos,


----------



## BishopSaul

Juan Miguel González;Yo creo que es totalmente válido preguntar por qué en estos casos se usa la preposición "en". 

Bautizados en Cristo (al igual que hermanos en Cristo) significa que con el bautizo se adquiere un nivel de pertenencia a un grupo, en este caso la iglesia que metafóricamente representa a Cristo en la tierra.[/quote]

Dn Juan Miguel: Gracias por hacer incapié en la preposición EN.
Creo que es aquí donde mi problema reside, básicamente, porque en el caso de Moisés, la nube y el mar ( la apertura de éste, obviamente ) no fue producto ni del ingenio ni de un proyecto de Israel ni de Moisés. Dios implantó la nube y abrió el Mar Rojo y por ambos, la nube y el mar, quedaron bautizados EN Moisés.
Cuando cambiamos de página y leemos el término bautizados EN Cristo Jesús, YO ESPERABA VER ALGO QUE DIOS HIZO, porque no me resulta fácil aceptar que simplemente conque yo me sumerja en agua, ya estoy bautizado EN Cristo Jesús.
Si Dios hizo algo con una nube y un mar para bautizarlos EN Moisés, ¿ Qué hizo para bautizarlos EN Cristo Jesús ? 
Si me ayudaran a dar con todas las posibilidades de la preposición EN, quizá yo pueda descubrir algo que hasta el momento no he encontrado en los Escritos Sagrados; al no saber los alcances de dicha preposición, no encuentro dirección para mi búsqueda

Saúl


----------



## BishopSaul

0scar said:


> Supongo que quiere decir "bautizado en [nombre] de Cristo".
> Pero este tema es religioso. No de idioma. No es de este foro.
> Habría que preguntar en un foro de religión.
> 
> Lo que significa bautizar y bautismo está en el RAE.


 
Dn Oscar, los libros religiosos respetan absolutamente las leyes del idioma; aquí cambiar de foro no resuelve el problema, sino que lo incrementa; si gustas, quítale Moisés o Jesús de Nazareth, pero dame una mejor idea de qué significa haber puesto la preposición EN donde está, ok ?

Gracias por tus valiosas opiniones

Saúl


----------



## BishopSaul

CARIELOS said:


> Hola Saul:
> 
> Yo lo entendería así:
> *Bautizados en Cristo*: son las personas bautizadas que son pertenecientes o se dicen practicantes de la fé cristiana.
> 
> No había visto o escuchado esa expresión con otro nombre como lo indicas: "_Bautizados en Moisés_". Esa última expresión pueder ser o español antiguo o un posible error de traducción, de las múltiples que se le han hacho a la Biblia
> 
> Esperemos más comentarios.
> Cordial saludo


 
Mr Carielos: He consultado diferentes versiones y definitivamente no hay posibilidad que error en este preciso caso; por eso mi perplejidad. 

Ejemplo: Cuando cito PERFECTO EN INGENIERÍA, no cabe la menor duda que alcancé un status en esa profesión y me puede licenciar la Universidad con todos los honores; PERFECTO EN INGLÉS de igual manera; lo domino finalmente a la perfección, como si fuera mi primer idioma

Eso lo entiendo, usando EN en el medio; pero me atoré cuando ví
bautizados EN Moisés, y posteriormente, bautizados EN Cristo Jesús

Gracias

Saúl


----------



## BishopSaul

Yuturna said:


> Hola,
> 
> Se suele decir también "bautizar en la fe de Cristo". El bautismo convierte al bautizado en seguidor de una fe y, por tanto, sí tenía sentido decir "bautizado en Moisés" puesto que, en aquel entonces, Moisés era el profeta que anunciaba la fe cristiana.


 
mmmmmm. . . . . Yuturna, creo que ahora estamos en un verdadero enredijo si presuponemos LA FE DE tanto en Moisés como en Jesús de Nazareth; deveras creo que nos vamos por el camino equivocado

Saúl


----------



## BishopSaul

piraña utria said:


> Hola.
> 
> Me parece una metáfora para "aceptación de los israelitas a la prédica de Moisés".
> 
> Saludos,


 
Dn Piraña: Si ud recuerda, ninguno de Israel, excepto dos hombres, creyeron jamás a la prédica de Moisés, condenándo a la nación entera a vivir y perecer en el desierto. Creo que en este caso no aplica semejante idea, porque no hubo aceptación alguna. Y si no la hubo, entonces la nube y el mar no cumplieron su cometido. Pienso que hay algo más, si me lo permite.

Saúl


----------



## BishopSaul

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> Creo que bautizar viene de sumergirse, empaparse. Y a estos dos verbos la preposición *en* les viene muy bien.


 
Mr Bocha, pero ¿ en qué dirección les viene bien ? Quizá si se explica un poco más entenderé el sentido

Saúl


----------



## piraña utria

BishopSaul said:


> Dn Piraña: Si ud recuerda, ninguno de Israel, excepto dos hombres, creyeron jamás a la prédica de Moisés, condenándo a la nación entera a vivir y perecer en el desierto. Creo que en este caso no aplica semejante idea, porque no hubo aceptación alguna. Y si no la hubo, entonces la nube y el mar no cumplieron su cometido. Pienso que hay algo más, si me lo permite.
> 
> Saúl



Hola, Saúl.

"Prédica" tiene dos acepciones en el DRAE:tiene sentido que si los israelitas decidieron "cruzar" el Mar Rojo adhirieron a las razones que expuso Moisés para hacerlo. La segunda acepción del diccionario es la que pretendí utilizar.

En lo demás que expresas no me involucro dado que superaría el alcance de este sitio.

Saludos,
Saludos,


----------



## las cosas facilitas

es más simple de lo que parece:

en *5. *prep. *por.* _Lo conocí en la voz _

_'en' puede ser 'por' según la RAE, así la frase quedaría "bautizado en/por Moisés"_


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

El bautismo es un rito de admisión. (se admite a alguien *en* algo).
Ese algo puede estar representado por una persona (Moisés representa al Pueblo Elegido por Dios según relata el Antiguo Testamento, Cristo representa a la comunidad cristiana).
Sea con el rito de la circuncisión o con el bautismo con agua, el individuo es admitido *en* la comunidad.


----------



## normaelena

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> El bautismo es un rito de admisión. (se admite a alguien *en* algo).
> Ese algo puede estar representado por una persona (Moisés representa al Pueblo Elegido por Dios según relata el Antiguo Testamento, Cristo representa a la comunidad cristiana).
> Sea con el rito de la circuncisión o con el bautismo con agua, el individuo es admitido *en* la comunidad.


 

De acuerdo. Recordemos que el verbo *bautizar* nos llega del griego donde significa *sumergir.* Salir del agua luego de haber sido sepultada en ella representa un nuevo nacimiento; la persona adquiere una nueva identidad, es decir, ha nacido *en* Cristo y ahora pertenece a la comunidad cristiana. Pero no solamente es un rito de admisión. Al bautizarnos hacemos convenio de que seguiremos una vida conforme a los ejemplos que vimos *en* la vida de Cristo, una vida de santidad.

En Hechos 2:38 se nos manda a ser bautizados "*en* el nombre de Cristo*"*.
En Corintios 1:2 Pablo nos manda a ser "santificados *en *Cristo".


----------



## BishopSaul

normaelena said:


> De acuerdo. Recordemos que el verbo *bautizar* nos llega del griego donde significa *sumergir.* Salir del agua luego de haber sido sepultada en ella representa un nuevo nacimiento; la persona adquiere una nueva identidad, es decir, ha nacido *en* Cristo y ahora pertenece a la comunidad cristiana. Pero no solamente es un rito de admisión. Al bautizarnos hacemos convenio de que seguiremos una vida conforme a los ejemplos que vimos *en* la vida de Cristo, una vida de santidad.
> 
> En Hechos 2:38 se nos manda a ser bautizados "*en* el nombre de Cristo*"*.
> En Corintios 1:2 Pablo nos manda a ser "santificados *en *Cristo".


 
NormaElena, me puedes dar una idea de la expresión bautizados en Moisés ? Si quizá removemos caps. y vers. nos compliquemos menos.

Sugiero, como lo hice antes, hacer un paralelo con la expresión

" perfectos en Inglés ". Ojalá esto aclare lo que deseo saber e ignoro

Muchas muchas gracias

Saúl

PD o tal vez con mayor precisión:  " perfeccionados en Inglés "


----------



## las cosas facilitas

En primer lugar, la expresión "bautizado en Moisés" aparece en la Biblia.
Imagino que alguiene tradujo esa frase del idioma original en que fue escrita.
Usó 'en' como hubiera podido usar 'por'.

De todos modos te copio un texo encontrado por ahí, para que profundices.

Los partidarios del bautismo de bebés algunas veces apelan a 1 Corintios 10:2 para justificar su posición. El pasaje declara que “todos en Moisés fueron bautizados en la nube y en el mar”—una referencia directa a Éxodo 14:22. El bautismo en Moisés es completamente diferente al bautismo en Cristo, pero los que defienden el bautismo de bebés aseveran que, ya que Pablo calificó al cruce del Mar Rojo como un “bautismo”, muchos bebés deben haber sido “bautizados” cuando los israelitas cruzaron el mar. ¿Qué quiso decir Pablo cuando escribió que los israelitas fueron “bautizados en Moisés”?
En 1 Corintios 10, el inspirado apóstol no estaba abordando el tema del bautismo, la forma de obtener el perdón de los pecados o la entrada a la iglesia. Pablo hizo referencia a los pecados del pueblo de Israel para advertir a los cristianos en Corinto (vea Mare, 1976, pp. 248-249). El significado del bautismo (en 1 Corintios 10:2) es literal y figurativo. Los israelitas fueron bautizados—no en el sentido que fueron bautizados con propósitos religiosos, sino en el sentido que estuvieron *literalmente* rodeados de agua, aunque el agua no les tocó. Este es un uso legítimo de la palabra “bautismo”. Por ejemplo, cuando se sepulta a un cuerpo en el cementerio, se le “sumerge” en la tierra (y queda rodeado por la tierra), aunque el cajón previene que la tierra realmente toque el cuerpo. En ese sentido, el pueblo de Israel fue sumergido en el Mar Rojo. Pablo también escribió acerca del bautismo en un sentido *figurativo*: los israelitas fueron “bautizados en Moisés”, ya que siguieron a su líder y, por medio de él, se sometieron al liderazgo de Dios. G.G. Findlay explicó:
La nube que hizo sombra y guió a los israelitas desde arriba, y “el mar” que hizo un camino para ellos y que ahogó a sus enemigos que venían detrás, fueron símbolos gloriosos para “nuestros padres” de la salvación de Dios. Juntos formaban un lavamiento de regeneración (Tito 3:5), inauguraban la vida bajo el pacto nacional. Mientras andaba por el camino milagroso entre las aguas superiores e inferiores, Israel nació a un estado divino. Por ende, “todos fueron bautizados en Moisés, siendo admitidos a través de él a una relación estrecha con Dios. Así mismo los cristianos, usando el mismo elemento simbólico, han sido bautizados en Cristo (cf. Romanos 6:3et.seq., Gálatas 3:27)” [s.d., p. 857, paréntesis en original].​Éxodo 14:22 no manda a bautizarse en Cristo, aunque el ejemplo del cruce del Mar Rojo metafóricamente prefigura el bautismo en Cristo, así como lo hace las aguas del Diluvio (1 Pedro 3:20,21; vea Lenski, 1937, p. 391). En Éxodo 14 los israelitas cruzaron el Mar Rojo para salvar sus vidas, no para salvar sus almas eternas. (Además, el “bautismo” de Éxodo 14 fue instituido por Moisés cientos de años antes que el bautismo en Cristo comenzara a regir). 1 Corintios 10:2 y Éxodo 14:22 no indican quiénes son los candidatos adecuados para el bautismo, así que no se puede justificar el bautismo de bebés con estos pasajes.
Si el Espíritu Santo no usó el bautismo en Moisés para autorizar el bautismo de bebés, ¿por qué se incluyó el bautismo en Moisés en 1 Corintios? Primero, observe que cuando los israelitas fueron bautizados “en Moisés”, hicieron una decisión consciente para seguir completamente el liderazgo de Moisés. Algunos israelitas habían criticado a Moisés por haberlos sacado de la esclavitud egipcia (Éxodo 14:10-12). Otros probablemente admiraban a Moisés y estaban dispuestos a seguir a Moisés y a Aarón fuera de Egipto, pero seguir a Moisés a través del Mar Rojo dividido requería un nivel más alto de confianza. No era algo previsto que toda la gente estuviera deseosa de obedecer el mandamiento de Moisés para “que marchen” (versículo 15). Seguir las instrucciones de Moisés no era la única opción disponible para los israelitas (aunque escoger desobedecer a Moisés significaba casi la muerte segura). Antes de cruzar el Mar Rojo, los israelitas se comprometieron a obedecer a Moisés y, a la vez, a servir a Dios. De la misma manera, las personas se bautizan en Cristo cuando deciden parar de pecar y servir al Señor, i.e., cuando se separan del mundo y se consagran a Dios (Hechos 2:37,38; 22:16; vea Kistemaker, 2002, p. 322). Este punto descarta la candidatura infantil para el bautismo.
Segundo, note que al dividirse el Mar Rojo, sus aguas no salvaron a los israelitas por sí mismas. El agua, por sí misma, no puede desafiar la Ley de Gravedad. Israel fue preservado solamente por el poder de Dios que movió las aguas. En una manera similar, las aguas del bautismo no son mágicas o milagrosas. El agua misma no lava los pecados y salva a las almas. En cambio, Dios perdona los pecados *cuando* alguien se bautiza, y Él continúa perdonando los pecados de los que le sirven penitentemente (Mateo 26:28; Hechos 8:13; 22:16; Romanos 4:7,8; 1 Pedro 3:21; 1 Juan 1:7). No obstante, Dios nunca dijo que perdonaría los pecados de alguien que no creyera en Él (o que no pudiera creer en Él, i.e., los que no tienen la capacidad de creer no necesitan perdón, ya que no han pecado; vea 2 Tesalonicenses 2:14; Romanos 10:16; McGarvey, s.d., p. 40).
Tercero, la mayoría de los israelitas que cruzaron el Mar Rojo murieron en el desierto a causa de su desobediencia a Dios algún tiempo después de cruzar el mar. De igual manera, el hecho que alguien sea bautizado en Cristo y sea perdonado de sus pecados, no significa que nunca pueda perder su salvación o caer de la gracia. Al contrario, la Biblia enseña que puede perder su salvación (Gálatas 5:1,4; Hebreos 3:1,2; Santiago 5:19,20).
Cuarto, el ejemplo del cruce del Mar Rojo debe hacer que los cristianos apreciemos más el sacrificio de Cristo. Así como Dios proveyó la única manera de escapar físicamente de la esclavitud egipcia, Dios ha provisto la sangre de Cristo, la cual limpia nuestras almas del pecado, y la cual es el *único* medio de escapar a la muerte eterna. Dios usó la nube y el Mar Rojo para “separar” e identificar a Su gente—Su pueblo escogido. Hoy, la iglesia compone la Israel espiritual de Dios; los salvos son los miembros de la iglesia del Señor (Gálatas 3; Efesios 1:22,23; Hebreos 8).


----------



## normaelena

las cosas facilitas said:


> En primer lugar, la expresión "bautizado en Moisés" aparece en la Biblia.
> Imagino que alguiene tradujo esa frase del idioma original en que fue escrita.
> Usó 'en' como hubiera podido usar 'por'.
> .


 
Es que los israelitas no fueron bautizados *por* Moisés. Ellos cruzaron el Mar Rojo para salvar sus vidas, no sus almas. De todas formas, ya habían puesto su fe *en* Moisés y *en* él se salvaron. EL apóstol Pablo habla figurativamente.


----------



## BishopSaul

BishopSaul said:


> Juan Miguel González;Yo creo que es totalmente válido preguntar por qué en estos casos se usa la preposición "en".
> 
> Dn Juan, quedé en el limbo; creo que haber puesto Moisés y Cristo desvió terriblemente la cuestión que me interesa; si pudiera tomar unos minutos y ayudarme sería excelente, pero si no, lo entendería
> 
> ¿ Puedo decir con toda autoridad literaria y gramatical la frase sigte:
> 
> Fui bautizado EN Ingeniería Civil
> 
> sin agraviar el idioma, y dar una idea de lo que quiero decir ?
> 
> Le agradezco
> 
> Saúl


----------



## Yuturna

No se puede decir "bautizado en ingeniería" pero sí "licenciado en ingeniería". En este caso lo que no va bien es el verbo.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

BishopSaul said:


> ¿ Puedo decir con toda autoridad literaria y gramatical la frase siguiente:
> 
> _Fui bautizado EN Ingeniería Civil._
> 
> sin agraviar el idioma, y dar una idea de lo que quiero decir ?



Hola:
La frase de la Ingeniería civil no es posible. Me temo que si quieres usar* en* con bautizar, necesariamente tendrá que ser en contexto religioso, o en alguna imagen metafórica que busque la asociación con la religiosidad. Porque la preposición *en* con bautizados está íntimamente unida a la connotación religiosa de entrar a formar parte de una comunidad.


----------



## 0scar

Yo discrepo. 
Como ya fue dicho más arriba el bautismo es un rito de admisión, se admite a alguien EN algo.
Ese algo puede estar representado por una institución,
en este caso Ingenieria Civil, que representa a la comunidad de estudiantes o egresados de ingeniería (no está muy claro por el contexto)
Por lo tanto _Fui bautizado EN Ingeniería Civil_ claramente significa _Fui admitido EN la comunidad estudiantil/profesional de ingenieria_.

Creo que ahora no quedan dudas.


----------



## BishopSaul

Luis Albornoz said:


> Hola:
> La frase de la Ingeniería civil no es posible. Me temo que si quieres usar* en* con bautizar, necesariamente tendrá que ser en contexto religioso, o en alguna imagen metafórica que busque la asociación con la religiosidad.
> 
> Porque la preposición *en* con bautizados está íntimamente unida a la connotación religiosa de entrar a formar parte de una comunidad.


 
Aquí es donde nos desviamos por lo sigte:

Recibió su bautismo de fuego - no tiene que ver en nada con lo religioso, con todo respeto; es una frase militar bien conocida, tanto como su significado. Si seguimos imponiendo la religión al término bautizar en
no vamos a resolver el problema que me aqueja

Si me ayudara con la preposición EN y las posibilidades de su uso e interpretación, sería magnífico, ok ?

Saúl


----------



## BishopSaul

0scar said:


> Yo discrepo.
> Como ya fue dicho más arriba el bautismo es un rito de admisión, se admite a alguien EN algo.
> Ese algo puede estar representado por una institución,
> en este caso Ingenieria Civil, que representa a la comunidad de estudiantes o egresados de ingeniería (no está muy claro por el contexto)
> Por lo tanto _Fui bautizado EN Ingeniería Civil_ claramente significa _Fui admitido EN la comunidad estudiantil/profesional de ingenieria_.
> 
> Creo que ahora no quedan dudas.


 
Dn Oscar, la comunidad estudiantil o profesional de ingeniería civil es una buena opción en la variante SER ADMITIDO ( bautizado )

¿ Podría aplicarse el término no como ADMISIÓN sino en una INMERSIÓN EN todas las materias propias de Ingeniería Civil ? Digo

Gracias por su precioso tiempo

Saúl


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Hola:

Como puedes ver bautismo de fuego o de vuelo usan _de_ y no _en_. 

Ojalá alguien logre escrutar las causas últimas, que te dejen conforme, de la elección de la preposición _en_ para baustimo. Creo que hay alguna que otra explicación sensata en los mensajes precedentes, pero que obviamente no son las que buscabas.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## piraña utria

De acuerdo con Luis. 

No sé como lo entenderán los demás BishopSaul, pero la inquietud que tienes supera lo gramatical; se infiere con facilidad del mensaje número 12 de tu autoría.

Saludos,


----------



## Alma Shofner

las cosas facilitas said:


> es más simple de lo que parece:
> 
> en *5. *prep. *por.* _Lo conocí en la voz _
> 
> _'en' puede ser 'por' según la RAE, así la frase quedaría "bautizado en/por Moisés"_



Me gusta este análisis. en = por.

En cuanto a bautizo como iniciarse en algo se entiende, pero lo que más se usa es precisamente iniciarse.

Yo he escuchado bautizarse en la fe católica como decir un nuevo miembro del gremio o la religión católica.

Bautizar es, como bien sabemos la mayoría, uno de los rituales de varias religiones. No necesariamente se sumerge a las personas en agua, aunque en algunas religiones lo tienen que hacer así.

Gramaticalmente hablando, pienso que la preposición en es correcta.

Saludos


----------

